# List of ordered plants, etc.



## platymom (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi everyone,

What are your thoughts on the plants I have on order in addition to the plants I currently have (below)? Nice to find this forum the day *after* I've placed my order...!

20 gallon new (4 wks) w/platies and tetras - currently holds (may take out something):
(2) Green cabomba (Cabomba carolinia)
(2) Grassleaf sag (Sagittaria subulata)
(1) Banana Plant (Nymphoides aquatica)

On order (some may go into other tanks if necessary):
(1) Ciliata (Cryptocoryne ciliata) 
(1) Hornwort (Ceratophyllum demersum)
(1) Moneywort (Bacopa Monnieri) 
(1) Pennywort, Brazilian (Hydrocotyle Leucocephala)
(2) Cardamine (Cardamine lyrata) 
(1) Balansae (Cryptocoryne crispatula)

This is a used tank / used equipment. I don't know much about my lighting. The tube doesn't state the wattage. I assume it's a 20 only because a spare that came with my setup is a 20 (although a different manufacturer, but I would suspect the previous owner stayed in the same lighting range, hopefully).

*Side question* I have rocks I've collected from a lake area. I scrubbed all surfaces (toothbrush) with dishwashing liquid water, rinsed thoroughly numerous times, soaked in a light bleach solution for several hours, rinsed much more and have let them sit for several days. Is this enough? 

Thanks!!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

In my opinion you will be much better off finding another of those 20 watt lights, to give you 40 watts total. And, those plants are not too many for a 20 gallon tank - you need to plant heavily to avoid algae taking over.
It would have been better not to have used any detergent to clean the rocks. Instead, you should try to test them for suitability using a few drops of swimming pool acid (HCl), or at least white vinegar. If they fizz with the acid they shouldn't be used.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome, Platymom [smilie=n: 

I would also boil the rocks and soak them in dechlorinater since you bleached them. Also test them like hoppycalif suggested.

I would also suggest adding a dual fixture for a total of 40 watts and using plant bulbs with a K rating of 5500k-10000k. You have only 1wpg now and that is not enough to grow some of the plants you have listed. 

Don't forget to add ferts and a carbon source for the plants.


----------



## platymom (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks! I'll get to the rocks in the morning. I can dechlorinate them in my 30 which is currently empty (it's about 30 good sized rocks).

I'm still hoping my light currently in use matches the 20 still in the box. I will certainly add another light for increased wpg as soon as it's financially feasible, but one question:

The box the 20 is in has a price of $19.99 from "Fish Pros". The price label date appears to be 6-12-99! It's a "Power-Glo" (Promotes Coral, Invertebrate and Plant Growth) and has the following specs also listed on the box: 

Intensity: high
Lumens: 1100
Lux: 80
Kelvin: 18,000

With that K value, do I still need an extra light?


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

K does not measure light intesinty or effectiveness, only bulb color (known as temperature). The lower the K rating, the redder (warmer) the light. Inversely, higher K = colder (bluer) light. Like Trenac said, you are ideally shooting for 5500-10000 K. Plants utilizely light best this way. It also looks better IMO.
If the two bulbs you have are the exact same length/diameter, then they are the same wattage and can be used interchangeably. Flourescent bulbs degrade in intensity with use over time, if your bulb has been running since 1999.... then... well, let's just say you're probably better off putting a candle over your tank .


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

> On order (some may go into other tanks if necessary):
> (1) Ciliata (Cryptocoryne ciliata)


I'd definitely find a different tank for that one. That species is *HUGE*. One of them grew out of the top of a 135 gallon tank owned by a local friend of mine.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Don't wait too long on getting more light. If you don't give the plants what they need the whole lot of them will turn into a brown and yellow mess very quickly. It is very difficult to recover from a whole tank full of dead and dying plants.


----------



## platymom (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification of K value! BTW, the extra 20 light is in a box unused and will be a big plus (tested - thankfully it works)... just the box/light date itself is really really old.



Cavan Allen said:


> I'd definitely find a different tank for that one. That species is *HUGE*. One of them grew out of the top of a 135 gallon tank owned by a local friend of mine.


Really? How long did it take? I chose that one due to it's reported "slow growth" rate and easy specs (and, of course, how pretty it is  ).



> Don't wait too long on getting more light. If you don't give the plants what they need the whole lot of them will turn into a brown and yellow mess very quickly. It is very difficult to recover from a whole tank full of dead and dying plants.


Luckily my used equipment package came with an extra light fixture so I'll double up initially. As the belief is that the lights are the same wattage, I'll do much better with 2 - 20's. Unfortunately, my no-light 10 has a couple of plants that are just sickly due to this very reason. Amazingly, the cabomba is doing great with absolutely no light!

Thanks again for the great help


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

> Really? How long did it take? I chose that one due to it's reported "slow growth" rate and easy specs (and, of course, how pretty it is ).


It takes a while, yes. But with plants like that, they often don't grow leaves that just gradually get larger. One new leaf can suddenly appear that's a whole lot larger than the previous one. But it _will_ get too big. So will the _crispatula_. _C. wendtii_, _beckettii_, _undulata_ and several others are just as nice and much more suitable for a 20 gallon tank.


----------



## platymom (Mar 3, 2006)

That's Murphy's Law, you know... you find a forum and get very helpful info the day after making a purchase LOL. I did ponder over some other Crypts but decided to wait. They will be in my next order along with HC and some balls. 


Well I guess I'll let the ciliata get established in the 20 then move it if it begins to outgrow into the 30. The 30 is 6 inches taller so that will give me a bit more time of admiration of the plant. The next step is a paludarium!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Hi platymon,

In reference to your future plant needs, keep an eye on the 'for sale' forum here, as many of our members routinely put stuff up there. Often times you can get some excellent plants, especially for starters, for basically shipping costs. Glad you found apc!


----------



## platymom (Mar 3, 2006)

Bert H said:


> Hi platymon,
> 
> In reference to your future plant needs, keep an eye on the 'for sale' forum here, as many of our members routinely put stuff up there. Often times you can get some excellent plants, especially for starters, for basically shipping costs. Glad you found apc!


I just found that forum this morning! I'll be buying some HC a bit later (and probably some other stuff I can't resist for my awfully scaped 10 and empty 30). Thanks for the welcome!


----------

